# House guest.



## Ryan-James (Apr 17, 2019)

Just had this GTS come into the house whilst trying to have a relaxing day off and living and working in the Gold coast hinterland they are an almost daily sighting over the warmer months but this is a first to actually have one actively striking at me. I was trying to shoo it off the verandah and it makes a bee line for the door, so I get in the doorway and it just keeps coming, I wave my hat it and it strikes at the hat several times and keeps coming straight between my legs striking the whole way and now its inside, aw seriously??
Ugh, so for the next hour I'm now a bloody furniture removalist, chasing it from room to room, while this thing zips around like a race car built like a shoe lace, I find it, it disappears, I find it, it disappears, finally I got jack of these shenanigans and just dived on it when I got the chance, no holds barred.
I noticed he didn't have a fork tongue and from the looks of it never had one which is interesting, I've dealt with hundreds of these dudes over the last 20 years and its definitely a first to have one try and fight instead of run, silly buggar.




Bottom pic showing the classic, sky blue between the scales.
Cheers Ryan


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 18, 2019)

Found this little one in my hatchy bowl dishwasher, must have got in after the DW door popped open at the end of the cycle but no idea how it got into the supposedly snake proof room.
No this is not a promo photo for snake removers it really happened.


----------



## Bl69aze (Apr 18, 2019)

Yellowtail said:


> Found this little one in my hatchy bowl dishwasher, must have got in after the DW door popped open at the end of the cycle but no idea how it got into the supposedly snake proof room.
> No this is not a promo photo for snake removers it really happened.View attachment 326888
> View attachment 326889


what does that mean for your quarantine? Code red everything?


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Apr 18, 2019)

Ryan-James said:


> Just had this GTS come into the house whilst trying to have a relaxing day off and living and working in the Gold coast hinterland they are an almost daily sighting over the warmer months but this is a first to actually have one actively striking at me.


He's very handsome , my wife would be freaking out , and I'd probably just grab the camera and annoy the death out of it with the flash using the zoom so I can stay a safe distance.


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 18, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> what does that mean for your quarantine? Code red everything?


Dishwasher is not in the same building as my snakes but I just sprayed some F10 on the bowls then ran them through another high temp pot scrubber wash but I still can't work out how it got in the room other than sneak in when the door was open briefly.
It is often predicted that only a small percentage of hatchling pythons survive birds etc but despite all the kookaburras there are plenty at my place and you see them high in shrubs and trees stalking finches and other small birds, GTS's and BTS's are plentiful too, all over my garden in the evening when it rains.


----------



## Ryan-James (Apr 19, 2019)

Yellowtail said:


> , GTS's and BTS's are plentiful too, all over my garden in the evening when it rains.


Each year at this time I've noticed the brown trees move from one side of the valley to the other favouring 2 spots to cross the road, even though it's a very quite road still plenty get run over which makes me absolutely wild.
In hindsight the GTS in the original post probably spent last winter in our house or walls, it was very determined to get in and this would make sense why.
We live in the rainforest and don't have screens and almost never close the doors and have regular visitors but wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 19, 2019)

I posted these in another thread 2 weeks ago, the little one was only as thick as a pencil. I'm also on rain forest acreage and get all kind of snakes including rare ones like this Stephens Banded that came into my garage, I fed it a mouse before I released it.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 19, 2019)

Yellowtail said:


> Found this little one in my hatchy bowl dishwasher, must have got in after the DW door popped open at the end of the cycle but no idea how it got into the supposedly snake proof room.
> No this is not a promo photo for snake removers it really happened.View attachment 326888
> View attachment 326889


if you don't want this little one you can send it to me


----------



## GBWhite (Apr 19, 2019)

Stephens Banded Snakes aren't rare Yellowtail, especially in the area where you live where they're actually as common as pigeon s...t in Martin Place, they're just not commonly encountered.


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 19, 2019)

GBWhite said:


> Stephens Banded Snakes aren't rare Yellowtail, especially in the area where you live where they're actually as common as pigeon s...t in Martin Place, they're just not commonly encountered.


Correct George, I should have said rarely seen, like other Hops they are secretive although I have seen several since moving a year ago. I think they are listed as endangered in NSW.


----------



## GBWhite (Apr 19, 2019)

They're classed as vulnerable in NSW mainly due to habitat loss and degradation of habitat (old trees/hollow logs).


----------

